

Dutchman flies like a bird with homemade wings - redridingnews
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-57401025-62/dutchman-flies-like-a-bird-with-homemade-wings/

======
ColinWright
Cross-reference: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3734497>

